# Taking gh/slin with increlex igf1



## Cujo (Jan 22, 2021)

Hey guys, is there any advantage of taking gh and slin if you are taking increlex? Since the main purpose of slin and gh are to raise igf? Or would a high does of increlex be more effective


----------



## sculpturing (Apr 22, 2021)

Its a fairly advanced cycle to combine all three. I would stick with one or the others

IGF-1 raises insulin sensitivity thus making hypo more probable.


----------

